
Ask HN: How to have meaningful and good conversations? - samblr
How to have meaningful and good conversations ?<p>Personal and Business.<p>What qualities has helped you over years ?
What qualities would you like to cultivate ?<p>Suggest reading material which have helped : blogs,books etc<p>===<p>I wish I could converse like a colleague of my father. His words are well thought out, has clarity, foresight and nonchalant.<p>edit: healthy-&gt;good
======
StClaire
A few suggestions

1—Have a good, somewhat strange, personal story ready to go. I have a few that
work depending on the occasion. People like to laugh.

2—Ask more questions. People love to talk about themselves.

3—Spend your time telling personal stories. People don't enjoy talking about
ideas and politics.

4—Practice. Your father's colleague doesn't think too much about the perfect
thing to say (and he definitely doesn't think about responses while someone
else is talking). He knows what to say and he lets it flow

